# Colonoscopy A-OK



## 17916 (Aug 31, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know that all my worrying was for NOT. My colonoscopy came out just great no polyps or anything. Next Colonoscopy 2017!!!Thanks to everyone on the board who talked me off the ledge. Your calming reassurance was a truly wonderful thing.By-the-way, if I had one piece of advice for anyone about to go through this it would be: drink, drink, drink. The only trouble I had was getting the IV started because I was dehydrated. Oh and another piece of advice just because you experience rectal bleeding doesn't necessarily mean you have cancer. However get a colonoscopy ASAP so that your nerves don't get the best of you. I waited two years and I'll never get those nerve-wracked years back.JUST DO IT!!PS I had propoful (sp) and the person who can bottle that stuff and sell it on the street will be an instant millionaire!! AWESOME STUFF!!


----------

